# Dads GIANT public land buck



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

pops killed this 12 point this morning on state land in columbiana county. Field dressed 210 lbs. The picture covers up a point that drops almost to the bucks left eye.

Easy Ohio Big Buck


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

very nice buck ,no doubt it is one for the wall.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard of more big bucks killed in the last 2 days then all year long. Maybe the pre rut has started. Nice deer.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Man that thing looks huge! Nice..... tell him congrats.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is awesome! And it is twice as impressive since it came from public ground.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thats what i thought too. its his biggest buck to date. I was so happy for him, he spends alot of time in the woods and deserved a buck like this.


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a awesome Buck, congrats to your dad!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome Buck!
I made your pic bigger...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thank you lewis


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG!

Beautiful buck, congrats Pop!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome Buck!! Great Job!!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! A true Ohio big buck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That is impressive!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Great Buck,Congrats


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome buck! Congratulations to your dad.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Real nice buck!! That just proves that public lands do infact hold deer and big ones at that, the guys that put in the time and effort usually get rewarded ! Again nice buck congrats.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deer...Congrats to your dad..


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

nice buck, congrats to your dad.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a beautiful buck! Congrats to you dad.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to see the public lands can produce. Great job.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats on the awesome buck... great to hear that he got it on public land.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Man... Thats a nice one...CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PC21.....grat's to "POP'S on this fantastik buck......brings back memories of alot of years. Totally love it, when "public lands" produce the quality deer that some people doubt even live there.... THANKS to you for posting this...PS "Lewis", thanks for the re-work, this pic. deserved that.......Jon SR.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

public lands get over looked. Don't get me wrong they are the last place i would want to be in gun season but in archery a lot of places hardly get touched.

put it this way I hunt 4 very large farms here in columbiana county, I see on the average 8 deer everytime i hunt them but no shooters yet. This was the only deer my dad had seen in 5 trips but I guess thats just how it works out.

thanks for all the kind words, i'll pass them along.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PC21......one last thing. In my earlier life I was a die-hard "thunder foot" (GROUSE) chaser......and places like Horseman's Camp Ground.....Spruce Vale Lookout......Gretchen's Lock..... hold some fantastik stories that I now can tell my grand kids...Crossed Beaver Creek more than once in my under-shorts on a cold fall morning.....There were monster "bucks" that we (or the dogs) would jump in our search for grouse..... We had our first 50+ bird (flush/re-flush) at Horseman's ..... You live in some of the most picturesque country that Ohio can offer up......Hope that you live a long life and get to spend much of it outdoors doing what you seem to love doing.....PS enjoy "POP'S" to your fullest, while he is here and can do these things also....Have a great season..........Jon Sr.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Procraftboats21...All we can say about your Dad's buck is !!!WOW!!!...very nice Buck tell Dad we all said Congratulations...Enjoy the moment...:! ...:! ...:!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

now thats a trophy. i only hunt public land and trust me, there arent many that make it to that size. ive only ever saw 1 buck of that size at mosquito, running away from me of course. thats a monster no matter where you hunt. tell him i said congrads!%


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you sure that isn't a cow with antlers? What a trophy! Congrats.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What a beauty! Congratulations to your Dad. That rack is amazing


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

nice monster buck


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW!!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

